# coral split



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I bought this coral 5 months ago and yesterday i saw it splitting in two, now i have 2 which is great.
I think is some type of anemone but not sure plus i never seen one like this in any fish store..


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks to me like it may be a Caribbean Rock anemone... SUM had some red ones in a while ago...
Cool that it split!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Pretty cool anemone, I guess it moves around like any anemone might...

I just got my first mini-maxi anemone and im trying to plan how to protect it from my powerheads... Although it hasnt moved since i put it in (5 days)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It does not really walk around, is been in that rock since i got it.
I guess its a happy camper anemone


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love it!! Looks much nice than my rock anemone did. Mine was a mix of... puke and brown.. and white. XD. But it have pretty pink dots on its underside. ha. Mine never really moved around or split. It would move deeper into the rock from time to time.

Oohh I found an old pic.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks nice too, i see u have it at the bottom of the tank i placed mine right on top, she loves lots of light but not flow..
Im sure SANTA would not mind getting u a SW tank again 
SW is not a crime..lol is RIGHT


----------

